

Being Bilignual May Boost Your Brain Power - ALee
http://www.npr.org/2011/04/04/135043787/being-bilingual-may-boost-your-brain-power

======
hallz
I have always wondered if knowing programming languages counts as being
bilingual or whether most languages are just an obscure subset of english? Do
non native english speakers find they have to know/learn english to program?

